# مساعدة لان الجهاز لا يرى الهارد؟؟



## abanoub2007 (24 يوليو 2007)

:Love_Mailbox:my computer is not working
when i open it i found that diskette drive 0 seek failure
diskette 1 seek failure
press f1 to continue or f2 to set up
when i press i found that primary drive 0 and1 unoukoun device 
and error loading operating system
lease help pp:yaka::yaka::yaka:          me


----------



## الباشق (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: please help me*

ما هي نوع الوحة الام   وهل الهارد  ساتا   و لكن هذه  بعض الحلول   تاكد من البايوس ان الوحة الام يمكنها ان تتعرف على الهارد     اذا لم تتعرف على الهارد  تاكد من وصلة الكهرباء في الهارد وحاول ان تسحبها  ومن ثم اعد تركيبها    واذا لم تنجح ارسل لي رسالة بالتفصيل وسف اساعدك  بكل ما اعرف


----------



## abanoub2007 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: please help me*

when i press fe i found this message
system dll was relocated in the memory
thank u


----------



## abanoub2007 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: please help me*

3ala fekra F1 teftah 3ala page set up we mesh 3aref a3ayar fiha haga


----------



## الباشق (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: please help me*

اخي الكريم يرجى الكتلبة بالغة العربية وشكرا


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: please help me*

the problem with u'r computer with the hard disk please open the case of u'r computer and cheak the links of wires for the data cables so please cheak them and mak sure the hard disk work as amaster drive and the flope disk work as a secandery


----------



## abanoub2007 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: please help me*

el computer mesh shaief el disk0 or 1


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: please help me*

حكيت إلك يا حبيبي إفتح الكيس تبعت الكمبيوترو شيك على وصلات أسلاك الهارد ديسك أو غير مكان الوصلة أوكي يا عزيزي


----------



## Michael (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: please help me*

رجاء تنفيذ وعمل ما قالة لك اخونا *Dark_Angel2008 واعلامنا باخر التطورات*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## abanoub2007 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مساعدة لان الجهاز لا يرى الهارد؟؟*

salam we ne3ma
انا حاولت اغير الوصلات و لكن لم تنفع و اجد هذه الرساله press F1
when i press i found
disk drive a    3.5
disk drive b      3.5
primary drive o    hard drive
primary drive 1 unknown device و لما افتحهااجد drive type

user 1 capacity 31 mb cylenders 1023 heads 1 sectors 61 
boot sequences علما بانى اغير اي ارقام فيهاو الdrive الى فيه الdisk اريد ان الغيه لانه مكسور
ربنا يعوض تعبكم معى


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مساعدة لان الجهاز لا يرى الهارد؟؟*

طيب تأكد أن الهارد ديسك موضوع في الكمبيوتر على وضعية master 
للتأكد من ذالك أنظر الى الجنبر الموضوع هل هو موضوع في وضعية master


----------



## abanoub2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مساعدة لان الجهاز لا يرى الهارد؟؟*

الكمبيوتر مش شغال لانى اخذت operating system بتاع واحد تانى و نزلته على الكمبتر بتاعي علشان كده مش شايف الdrive or the hard disk please if someone can help please help 
tank`s a lot


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مساعدة لان الجهاز لا يرى الهارد؟؟*

شوف علي يا إبني لازم تنزل الويندوز مرة تانية إذا عشان كده دي أول حاجة و الحاجة التانية تتأكد إنو الهارد ديسك شغال و بتقدر تعرف كد لما تشبكو على جهاز صاحبك بوضعية folower و بعد كده تتأكد إنو تعرف على كمبيوتره


----------



## abanoub2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مساعدة لان الجهاز لا يرى الهارد؟؟*

شكرا على الرد و هحاول واقولك على النتيجه


----------



## abanoub2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مساعدة لان الجهاز لا يرى الهارد؟؟*

شكرا على الرد و هحاول واقولك على النتيجه


----------

